# Outsunny greenhouse instructions



## millertraci (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi There
I'm new so forgive me if I'm posting in the wrong forum section. This seemed the logical choice.

I purchased an Outsunny 26 x 10 x 7 portable greenhouse a bit over a year ago. I am super happy with it for the money I spent and I want to put it up again at my new house. I have, however, lost the assembly instructions.

I was wondering if anyone in this community might be using an Outsunny greenhouse, of any size, that could get me some form of assembly instructions. The dome greenhouses are all pretty much the same so a smaller version would have the basic information I need to get mine back up. 

I feel like I could figure it out in a weekend, but I thought I would ask and see if I could save myself a little of the frustration.

Thanks!
Traci


----------

